# POST FAVOURITE CAR



## Always12AM

My love of Detroit steel is something I can’t shake.

The Grand National is the baddest motherfucker that I have ever seen being born in the late 80’s.

Also, Monte Carlo, Cutlass Supreme any supercharged G body etc..

Aside from late 40’s Buick’s and pretty much any Chevy built in the 50’s, I looove this era.


----------



## DaddyShred

These things always have the first spot in my heart. 
It could have been a Lambo
Could have been a 12 valve Dodge Cummins
Could have been a 79 z28
But nope, 2013 Subaru WRX hatch in silver









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO

So beautiful it makes my teeth ache. I love the design of a lot of vehicles, but this one has a special place in my lust.  Too bad it's not mine. Was that a requirement?


----------



## Verne

1988 Ferrari 288 GTO


----------



## vadsy




----------



## ZeroGravity

591hp grocery getter


----------



## DaddyShred

ZeroGravity said:


> 591hp grocery getter
> 
> View attachment 350884


Is that the one that gets a the 5.something Lambo motor? It's an option in the q7 as well, just in case yours late for soccer practice. 

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Always12AM

Jim DaddyO said:


> So beautiful it makes my teeth ache. I love the design of a lot of vehicles, but this one has a special place in my lust. Too bad it's not mine. Was that a requirement?


No ownership required!
Just favourite cars!!


----------



## Always12AM

sulphur said:


> View attachment 350885


Fuck ya buddy


----------



## mhammer

A tie: Studebaker Avanti and Lotus Elan


----------



## Davidian

My former DD...’14 Scion FRS (or Subaru BRZ if you wanna call it that). Adequate power but terrific steering and driving dynamics. It made even the drive to the grocery store a fun one. This car also made me fall in love with that Subaru Boxer sound.


----------



## ZeroGravity

DaddyShred said:


> Is that the one that gets a the 5.something Lambo motor? It's an option in the q7 as well, just in case yours late for soccer practice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


Twin turbo 4.0L V8 591hp, 590lb-ft. Gets the kids to soccer practice yesterday


----------



## vokey design

Always12AM said:


> My family arrived in Canada via Detroit. Really it was a round about tour.. Acadia > Louisiana > Michigan > Ontario.
> 
> My love of Detroit steel is something I can’t shake.
> 
> The Grand National is the baddest motherfucker that I have ever seen being born in the late 80’s.
> 
> Also, Monte Carlo, Cutlass Supreme any supercharged G body etc..
> 
> Aside from late 40’s Buick’s and pretty much any Chevy built in the 50’s, I looove this era.
> 
> View attachment 350881


----------



## TVvoodoo




----------



## Okay Player

Always12AM said:


> My family arrived in Canada via Detroit. Really it was a round about tour.. Acadia > Louisiana > Michigan > Ontario.
> 
> My love of Detroit steel is something I can’t shake.
> 
> The Grand National is the baddest motherfucker that I have ever seen being born in the late 80’s.
> 
> Also, Monte Carlo, Cutlass Supreme any supercharged G body etc..
> 
> Aside from late 40’s Buick’s and pretty much any Chevy built in the 50’s, I looove this era.
> 
> View attachment 350881


When I was 20 I was setting out to buy my first stupid car. I had 5 grand to spend, and I wanted a 5.0 Mustang notchback. I looked high and low, but was having a tough time finding one that felt "right". Then scrolling through AutoTrade, I found a Buick Grand National 2 hours away. Called the guy and asked all my questions, told the guy it was a long drive, so I'd think it over and call him back. 3 hours later, with a mitt full cash and a friend to go with me, and I called the guy to drive down and pick it up. "Oh, I'm really sorry, but I sold it already. The guy left a half hour ago."

I certainly don't regret how things turned out, but missing something that bad ass because of foolish waffling still informs my decision making process today.


----------



## Fred Gifford

TVvoodoo said:


>


Buick Riviera ??


----------



## Thunderboy1975

This was my girll, 1987 Cutlass 3.8 
I know its a she because it had zero balls.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## DaddyShred

sulphur said:


> View attachment 350894
> 
> 
> View attachment 350895


Nice choice









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaddyShred

Thunderboy1975 said:


> This was my girll, 1987 Cutlass 3.8
> I know its a she because it had zero balls.
> View attachment 350893


For a second, I thought you were hooked up to one of those KZs like this guy









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


>


Those were plentiful and common when I lived in England in the 80's.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Always been a tri-five chevy fan. 
Nomads being my favourite.


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## Thunderboy1975

Okay Player said:


> When I was 20 I was setting out to buy my first stupid car. I had 5 grand to spend, and I wanted a 5.0 Mustang notchback. I looked high and low, but was having a tough time finding one that felt "right". Then scrolling through AutoTrade, I found a Buick Grand National 2 hours away. Called the guy and asked all my questions, told the guy it was a long drive, so I'd think it over and call him back. 3 hours later, with a mitt full cash and a friend to go with me, and I called the guy to drive down and pick it up. "Oh, I'm really sorry, but I sold it already. The guy left a half hour ago."
> 
> I certainly don't regret how things turned out, but missing something that bad ass because of foolish waffling still informs my decision making process today.





DaddyShred said:


> For a second, I thought you were hooked up to one of those KZs like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


I'd do that! 😝
Thats Del Mastros rv sales and car wash in Peterborough. only cost a toonie back in 2013.


----------



## DaddyShred

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I'd do that!
> Thats Del Mastros rv sales and car wash in Peterborough. only cost a toonie back in 2013.


This was my co-workers summer DD we backed up to a matching year airstream lol. 

I should talk to them about opening up a car wash.....lol

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## allthumbs56

Any car that my Maggs is in 🥴


----------



## polyslax

Classic or new, pretty big on the 911.


----------



## Robert1950

Anything that gets me from A to B and back with no problems, all year round.


----------



## Always12AM

vokey design said:


>


EXACTLY!!
The corvette killler!!


----------



## Always12AM

polyslax said:


> View attachment 350904
> 
> 
> Classic or new, pretty big on the 911.


The new ones are obviously performance masters. But this era has such a beautiful design.


----------



## Always12AM

Okay Player said:


> When I was 20 I was setting out to buy my first stupid car. I had 5 grand to spend, and I wanted a 5.0 Mustang notchback. I looked high and low, but was having a tough time finding one that felt "right". Then scrolling through AutoTrade, I found a Buick Grand National 2 hours away. Called the guy and asked all my questions, told the guy it was a long drive, so I'd think it over and call him back. 3 hours later, with a mitt full cash and a friend to go with me, and I called the guy to drive down and pick it up. "Oh, I'm really sorry, but I sold it already. The guy left a half hour ago."
> 
> I certainly don't regret how things turned out, but missing something that bad ass because of foolish waffling still informs my decision making process today.


Look at it this way..
This might have spared your life lol.
Because at this time, this car was an aircraft compared to most vehicles and if you are anything like me, you’d abuse it’s power and tempt the highways Gods.

I am so grateful that I didn’t have money for a fast car when I was first learning how to drive. I would have definitely gotten hurt, or heaven forbid - allowed my foolishness to hurt someone else.

I’ve had a LOT of close calls and been given a lot of breaks from decent officers and am now just arriving at the point in my life where I’m able to appreciate the responsibility of a vehicle. Even thinking about the way I drove when I was younger makes me pretty angry.


----------



## Sneaky

My dad bought a Porsche 356 in Germany in 1956 while honeymooning with my mom. They drove around Europe and then had it shipped back to Canada. He sold it in the early 60’s, but I still remember it fondly, even though I was just a child. I even remember the smell. I think he bought something practical like a Meteor or Pontiac. 

The sell for about $500k these days...


----------



## Wardo

I still have this 83 and it has a lot of suspension mods along with a ZZ4, headers, hooker cat back and a cutout etc so it’s pretty fast. Needs better brakes though.










Starting to like the early second gens though.


----------



## fogdart

Realistically, if I had a bunch of dough to spend on one car, and one care only. it’d be the RS6 Avant like @ZeroGravity posted. But, if money were no option (I’d still have the RS6 Avant as my daily) but a clean and tastefully modded E30 M3 is just about the coolest car ever made. Like this Dinan built e30...










Though my current ride (2007 WRX at full Stage 3) is pretty cool. Sub 4 second 0-60, handles like a champ with all of the suspension upgrades, and the AWD.


----------



## cboutilier

Wardo said:


> I still have this 83 and it has a lot of suspension mods along with a ZZ4, headers, hooker cat back and a cutout etc so it’s pretty fast. Needs better brakes though.
> 
> View attachment 350913
> 
> 
> Starting to like the early second gens though.
> 
> View attachment 350916


Split bumpers are one of my automotive guilty pleasures.


----------



## ga20t




----------



## cboutilier

I have many favourites, but most of them are out of reach at this point in my life. I do, however, have the pleasure of owning two of them. Sadly I smashed one of them, but I still have its remains.


----------



## Big Fuzz

69 or 70 Pontiac GTO Judge


----------



## Electraglide

Any pre 1960 car or truck and this








and this










vadsy said:


> g


In Robin's Egg Blue.


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> Anything that gets me from A to B and back with no problems, all year round.


This would do nicely


----------



## Diablo

Always12AM said:


> My family arrived in Canada via Detroit. Really it was a round about tour.. Acadia > Louisiana > Michigan > Ontario.
> 
> My love of Detroit steel is something I can’t shake.
> 
> The Grand National is the baddest motherfucker that I have ever seen being born in the late 80’s.
> 
> Also, Monte Carlo, Cutlass Supreme any supercharged G body etc..
> 
> Aside from late 40’s Buick’s and pretty much any Chevy built in the 50’s, I looove this era.
> 
> View attachment 350881


They say you should never meet your heroes...you may find that the case with the GN. A friend in high school won a law suit and went straight to the dealer and bought one.
it was a disappointment in every respect but 0-60 /1/4 mile...interior was shit, like everyone’s dads cars in those days, handling was lousy and so was braking. Top speed on the highway wasn’t great either. Worst of all, he found it had no chick appeal. 
but I’m jaded having been around fast cars most of my life.


----------



## Diablo

For me, it’s this:








ive driven and owned various other sports cars, but this one is the right balance of exotic and muscle.
first car I’ve ever sat in with air conditioning built into the seats, too!








i took this pic when I was car shopping in Chicago about 10 yrs ago and someone had just bought one in a different color.
ill never forget how they parked their inventory lol :


----------



## Diablo

Verne said:


> 1988 Ferrari 288 GTO
> 
> View attachment 350882
> View attachment 350883


You have a sophisticated palette. Some in here will confuse this with the car Magnum PI drove.
it is not.


----------



## Always12AM

Electraglide said:


> This would do nicely
> View attachment 350933


I’m right there with ya man,









‘56 Apache


----------



## Always12AM

Diablo said:


> For me, it’s this:
> View attachment 350934
> 
> ive driven and owned various other sports cars, but this one is the right balance of exotic and muscle.
> first car I’ve ever sat in with air conditioning built into the seats, too!
> View attachment 350935
> 
> i took this pic when I was car shopping in Chicago about 10 yrs ago and someone had just bought one in a different color.
> ill never forget how they parked their inventory lol :
> View attachment 350936


I am so happy that you opened with a GT and then eased me into Italian. I had an opportunity to boot a modern Ford GT from Milton to Etobicoke once. I was 23 and I don’t my balls have come down from my chest since.

this shop looks like one that was on the Queensway. They had about 8 million dollars worth of cars in a space the size of a coffee shop.


----------



## Always12AM

Big Fuzz said:


> 69 or 70 Pontiac GTO Judge
> 
> View attachment 350920
> View attachment 350921


Ya this is a good way to let the entire highway 400 that you’ve got a big swinging dick lol!!


----------



## Always12AM

allthumbs56 said:


> View attachment 350903
> 
> 
> Any car that my Maggs is in 🥴


A good woman makes any car more enjoyable!
That’s the whole point of us wanting a car in the first place for most of us.

The best memories of my 20’s took place in the back seat of a ‘98 LeSabre Ls lol.


----------



## Always12AM

fogdart said:


> Realistically, if I had a bunch of dough to spend on one car, and one care only. it’d be the RS6 Avant like @ZeroGravity posted. But, if money were no option (I’d still have the RS6 Avant as my daily) but a clean and tastefully modded E30 M3 is just about the coolest car ever made. Like this Dinan built e30...
> 
> View attachment 350917
> 
> 
> Though my current ride (2007 WRX at full Stage 3) is pretty cool. Sub 4 second 0-60, handles like a champ with all of the suspension upgrades, and the AWD.
> 
> View attachment 350918


That Beamer would be fun to dart around in,
But I’d still rather the WRX! Because that thing can drive over a fuckin mountain lol.

Also, Subaru and Acura are my two Japanese loves. One of the only vehicles I see that run for multiple decades now are Volvo’s and Subaru’s.

Also, the logo is really bad ass if you are an astronomy nerd like myself.


----------



## Always12AM

Diablo said:


> They say you should never meet your heroes...you may find that the case with the GN. A friend in high school won a law suit and went straight to the dealer and bought one.
> it was a disappointment in every respect but 0-60 /1/4 mile...interior was shit, like everyone’s dads cars in those days, handling was lousy and so was braking. Top speed on the highway wasn’t great either. Worst of all, he found it had no chick appeal.
> but I’m jaded having been around fast cars most of my life.


Oh trust me, that grey polyester material and the fact that you have to have a DZ license to reverse park it are not selling points to the modern driver.

But for someone like me who spends all summer doing impromptu 1/4 mile races against strangers in stock Ford Wind stars and are not even aware that we are racing until they look over and see me clutching the steering wheel like Dom Torreto, the GNX is the pinnacle of 1980’s “blasting Phil Collins in the air tonight while eating a KFC drumstick” action.

I feel like it’s the ultimate car to scare away women who just want to stay at home making fake folk art and forcing us to eat vegetables instead of smacking us on the ass and telling us that it’s ok to spend our income tax return on a Winchester repeater lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO

My taste in cars is all over the map.


----------



## numb41

I have too many favourites to name, but this is one.


----------



## Milkman

I'm aware of the wide array of supercars, apparently designed and made for the super rich. They are spectacular, beautiful and completely unattainable for me.

My favourite car within the bounds of reality (mine at least) would be some variety of Porsche 911, maybe a Carrera.

But, even that is now looking less and less likely.

I'm fortunate that I do have a car I love to drive and which has never seen a winter on the road. It goes really fast and I look forward to April when I can bring it out for another six months or so.


----------



## Okay Player

Always12AM said:


> Look at it this way..
> This might have spared your life lol.
> Because at this time, this car was an aircraft compared to most vehicles and if you are anything like me, you’d abuse it’s power and tempt the highways Gods.
> 
> I am so grateful that I didn’t have money for a fast car when I was first learning how to drive. I would have definitely gotten hurt, or heaven forbid - allowed my foolishness to hurt someone else.
> 
> I’ve had a LOT of close calls and been given a lot of breaks from decent officers and am now just arriving at the point in my life where I’m able to appreciate the responsibility of a vehicle. Even thinking about the way I drove when I was younger makes me pretty angry.


All of this is why I don't regret how things turned out.


----------



## Verne

Diablo said:


> You have a sophisticated palette. Some in here will confuse this with the car Magnum PI drove.
> it is not.


Not even close. This is no 308GTS. This is the epitome of Ferrari. Forget the Enzo or F40/F50..........the 288 GTO is a very much sought after prancing pony. If only I had the means.


----------



## mhammer

What, no love for these?


----------



## leftysg

[ h://video]


----------



## SWLABR

I've always liked the Buick Grand National as well. Never been in one, but thought the styling was sexy as all get out! 

Stupid money dream car?? McLaren F1 or a 1984 Ferrari 308 GTS. That's right, I *do* want the Magnum PI car. I'll skip the dirty 80's mustache though.


----------



## Pierrafeux

Chrysler 300M Special.


----------



## Diablo

Always12AM said:


> I am so happy that you opened with a GT and then eased me into Italian. I had an opportunity to boot a modern Ford GT from Milton to Etobicoke once. I was 23 and I don’t my balls have come down from my chest since.
> 
> this shop looks like one that was on the Queensway. They had about 8 million dollars worth of cars in a space the size of a coffee shop.


Is that place gone? Id only been there once...about 5 years ago, to look at a ferrari that had formerly been owned by an ex-Maple Leaf  they were pretty nice guys there, no attititude.


----------



## Diablo

Verne said:


> Not even close. This is no 308GTS. This is the epitome of Ferrari. Forget the Enzo or F40/F50..........the 288 GTO is a very much sought after prancing pony. If only I had the means.


If you ever watch Comedians in Cars getting coffee, Jerry takes Tracy Morgan out in one.
A flat plane crank V12 is a special sound.


----------



## Diablo

Pierrafeux said:


> Chrysler 300M Special.
> 
> View attachment 350953


Back in the day I though it had a badass look to it. A tenant had one (not sure if it was a "special" or not), he said it was underpowered (as I think a lot of chryslers lineup was in that era...fast looking but slow). But the trunk...you could fit 3 bodies in there!


----------



## polyslax

Speaking of vehicles, I should mention that my retirement plans revolve around acquiring a massive old rusted out pickup, preferably with a giant winch hanging off the front, and dispensing road karma to idiotic drivers as I see fit.

Maybe something like this:


----------



## bolero

lots to choose from: I've always wanted an air cooled 911, but they are out of reach now

or maybe a 289 Cobra replica....or one of these:






Verne you'll probably like this vid:


----------



## Diablo

Milkman said:


> I'm aware of the wide array of supercars, apparently designed and made for the super rich. They are spectacular, beautiful and completely unattainable for me.
> 
> My favourite car within the bounds of reality (mine at least) would be some variety of Porsche 911, maybe a Carrera.
> 
> But, even that is now looking less and less likely.
> 
> I'm fortunate that I do have a car I love to drive and which has never seen a winter on the road. It goes really fast and I look forward to April when I can bring it out for another six months or so.
> 
> View attachment 350940
> 
> View attachment 350941
> 
> 
> View attachment 350942


Gosh you keep that clean....I dont know how guys like you do it. Every neighborhood ive lived in is so dusty that a car only stays clean for a couple hours at best.

I almost bought a G37 about 10 years ago...really liked it, the test drive did not disappoint. I cant remember why i bought an A5 instead, there mustve been some ancillary reason bc the cars were neck and neck in my book. I really like GT cars : fun and practical.
This was the day I bought it in Florida...what a great day in December, flew down with a friend for the weekend to pick it up while my wife was at home 8 months pregnant lol


----------



## cboutilier

Big Fuzz said:


> 69 or 70 Pontiac GTO Judge
> 
> View attachment 350920
> View attachment 350921


Dad's "one that got away" was his '72 LeMans GT. That's one of my favorite body styles.


----------



## Diablo

Im, not sure which car is more expensive...the Bugatti a guy in my car club has, or this car (Mclaren Senna) that was at the F1 race in Austin that I went to a year and a half ago. a local guy, Josh Snowhorn owns it...I think its great that he drives it places and parks it in the lot with everyone else.


















One of my neighbours has this in his garage....weird thing is, I never see it out in the summer. literally only comes out 1-2x per year. And this was one of those days.








if he ever sells it im going to use this to haggle him down if he claims its never winter driven lol


----------



## loudtubeamps

vadsy said:


>


----------



## sulphur

I've always liked the C2s


----------



## cboutilier

My list of favourites is fairly extensive:

1991 Acura NSX. Sadly prices are soaring. I could've had one 10 years ago, but chose university tuition instead.









1969-1972 GMC Jimmy. Someday... Currently have an '86 Fullsize Bronco that doesn't quite scratch the itch.










1969-1972 Pontiac LeMans GT or a GTO. Dad's "one that got away". I hope to buy him another one someday.











1991 Honda CRX. Wanted one of these since I was a kid. Bought one in my early 20s and will never sell it. Either I'll die in it, or it will die with me. It's soon to be bastardized with a 3.2L v6 swap.










2003 Acura 3.2CL Type-S. Last of the golden-era Honda cars I'm so fond of. ~3500 ever manufactured with the 6 speed manual transmission. I smashed 1/468 of the black-on-black non-NAV examples.


----------



## laristotle

Rat Rods are cool too


----------



## numb41

cboutilier said:


> My list of favourites is fairly extensive:
> 
> 1991 Acura NSX. Sadly prices are soaring. I could've had one 10 years ago, but chose university tuition instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969-1972 GMC Jimmy. Someday... Currently have an '86 Fullsize Bronco that doesn't quite scratch the itch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969-1972 Pontiac LeMans GT or a GTO. Dad's "one that got away". I hope to buy him another one someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1991 Honda CRX. Wanted one of these since I was a kid. Bought one in my early 20s and will never sell it. Either I'll die in it, or it will die with me. It's soon to be bastardized with a 3.2L v6 swap.
> 
> View attachment 350970
> 
> 
> 2003 Acura 3.2CL Type-S. Last of the golden-era Honda cars I'm so fond of. ~3500 ever manufactured with the 6 speed manual transmission. I smashed 1/468 of the black-on-black non-NAV examples.
> 
> View attachment 350971


Nice examples! Love the Jimmy and the LeMans. Do you have any pictures of your Bronco?


----------



## allthumbs56

Always12AM said:


> A good woman makes any car more enjoyable!
> That’s the whole point of us wanting a car in the first place for most of us.
> 
> The best memories of my 20’s took place in the back seat of a ‘98 LeSabre Ls lol.


I used to bend a lot better. This was my backseat in highschool:


----------



## sulphur

I like the new Polestar 1















And the retromod Cyan P1800


----------



## cboutilier

numb41 said:


> Nice examples! Love the Jimmy and the LeMans. Do you have any pictures of your Bronco?


----------



## cboutilier

allthumbs56 said:


> I used to bend a lot better. This was my backseat in highschool:
> 
> View attachment 350973


Kids in back seats cause accidents, accidents in back seats cause kids. 

This is why I drive a CRX.


----------



## numb41

cboutilier said:


> View attachment 350976


Oh yeah! I love this. Really dig the tires and rims.


----------



## High/Deaf

Verne said:


> Not even close. This is no 308GTS. This is the epitome of Ferrari. Forget the Enzo or F40/F50..........the 288 GTO is a very much sought after prancing pony. If only I had the means.


Yep, one of the two cars (along with the Porsche 959) that killed the Group B classification, raising the bar so high no one else would enter. Amazing and rare car.



Diablo said:


> If you ever watch Comedians in Cars getting coffee, Jerry takes Tracy Morgan out in one.
> A flat plane crank V12 is a special sound.


What car are you referring to? Can't be the 288, as it has a 2.8 liter 8 cylinder engine (as the name implies and the Group B specs required).


My favorites?

For looks, the 250 GTO's pretty sister, the Lusso.












For technical prowess, shear OMFG, the one and only McLaren F1.











First completely carbon fibre production car. One of few monoposto production cars (Ferrari built a few). First street car to win Le Mans outright in the modern era ('95), against purpose-built prototypes. There have been faster, more expensive, more exclusive cars, but the mighty F1 stands alone, IMO.


----------



## Swervin55

My mis-spent youth...


----------



## Jim DaddyO

One I did actually own. Had a '79 in brown and an automatic, traded a few months later for a black '80 with a manual and had the red stripe changed to gold to match the logo on the B pillar.


----------



## Electraglide

If it's after 1960 this would do nicely.


----------



## Diablo

High/Deaf said:


> What car are you referring to? Can't be the 288, as it has a 2.8 liter 8 cylinder engine (as the name implies and the Group B specs required).
> 
> 
> My favorites?
> 
> For looks, the 250 GTO's pretty sister, the Lusso.
> 
> View attachment 350998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For technical prowess, shear OMFG, the one and only McLaren F1.
> 
> View attachment 350999
> 
> 
> 
> First completely carbon fibre production car. One of few monoposto production cars (Ferrari built a few). First street car to win Le Mans outright in the modern era ('95), against purpose-built prototypes. There have been faster, more expensive, more exclusive cars, but the mighty F1 stands alone, IMO.


my brains been farting all day, youre correct...I had the 250 variants in my mind.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Had one of these too. Except in Industrial orange/primer/rust...lol. 350 4 speed with a bull low gear that would only get you to about 7 mph.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

My first car, at 15, never got it on the road. What a POS that was.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

First car I actually drove on the road. The car that wouldn't die. Despite how I drove it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

My first new car. Loved it for the short time I had it. Lost the job, lost the car, back to the Hornet.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

After I finally drove the Hornet to the scrap yard, I picked up one of these. Great car. 250 straight 6 with 3 on the tree.


----------



## Electraglide

The old man liked to fix cars. Learned to drive on something like this at around 8 years old. 








Dad drove it to the middle of the 10 acre field and said "Drive it back to the barn" Didn't take too long to go from the '28 to the '52 GMC.


----------



## butterknucket

I've always had a thing for 70's tricked out vans as well. My aunt dated a guy who had one when I was very young. Nice guy from what I can remember. Liked kids and not in a creepy way. The van he had though is what I remember most.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I've always had a thing for 70's tricked out vans as well. My aunt dated a guy who had one when I was very young. Nice guy from what I can remember. Liked kids and not in a creepy way. The van he had though is what I remember most.


Shaggin' Wagin's......so called because the inside walls were covered with shag carpet, right?


----------



## SWLABR

Jim DaddyO said:


> First car I actually drove on the road. The car that wouldn't die. Despite how I drove it.


Is that an AMC Hornet??


----------



## SWLABR

My first: 
1985 Dodge Charger. Mine was gold as well, but had the spoiler (can't tell if this does or not). When people hear I had a "Charger", I always say: not_ that_ Charger!


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> Gosh you keep that clean....I dont know how guys like you do it. Every neighborhood ive lived in is so dusty that a car only stays clean for a couple hours at best.
> 
> I almost bought a G37 about 10 years ago...really liked it, the test drive did not disappoint. I cant remember why i bought an A5 instead, there mustve been some ancillary reason bc the cars were neck and neck in my book. I really like GT cars : fun and practical.
> This was the day I bought it in Florida...what a great day in December, flew down with a friend for the weekend to pick it up while my wife was at home 8 months pregnant lol
> View attachment 350964


Thanks,

Yes, I keep it clean and well maintained. It's as clean underneath as it looks on top.

What a nice engine sound too. It has a nice throaty exhaust note and sounds like the ultimate hive of angry bees when you hit it.

Good choice on the A5 though.

I rented an A4 once and really enjoyed the handling.


----------



## ZeroGravity

Oh good, we are on to first cars now. Mine was a '74 Toyota Corolla SR5 purchased when i was 15 from an elderly friend of my parents. Rode it hard and put it away wet most days which forced me to learn many lessons in mechanics and body work and emergency roadside fixes. Not mine but similar right down to the bolt-on fender flairs (great starting point for rust)


----------



## cboutilier

Jim DaddyO said:


> Had one of these too. Except in Industrial orange/primer/rust...lol. 350 4 speed with a bull low gear that would only get you to about 7 mph.


I nearly bought one of those, also in orange, in 2010. Still kicking my ass for it. It needed an engine, and I needed a drive to work on Monday. Thus I had to pass on it. It was a '71 with the 3 speed on the tree.


----------



## blueshores_guy

cboutilier said:


> 2003 Acura 3.2CL Type-S. Last of the golden-era Honda cars I'm so fond of. ~3500 ever manufactured with the 6 speed manual transmission. I smashed 1/468 of the black-on-black non-NAV examples.


Oh yeah! I had one of those 6-speeds too. A real early one, serial# 00005. I remember asking Honda Canada how many 2003 6-speeds had been sold: Only 215 in Canada. Great car.


----------



## blueshores_guy

I've always thought Walter de Silva's design of the Audi 5 cars (A5, S5, RS5) was just about perfect. So much so that I've bought two of them..........


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Shaggin' Wagin's......so called because the inside walls were covered with shag carpet, right?


Yes, of course!


----------



## Geolange

Here is my favourite car my 2018 BMW M5


----------



## Robert1950

Electraglide said:


> This would do nicely
> View attachment 350933


As long as it starts nicely and runs well during a polar vortex, then hey ...........


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> As long as it starts nicely and runs well during a polar vortex, then hey ...........


Can't see why not. From what I recall they had a damned good heater and would start in very cold weather.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

SWLABR said:


> AMC Hornet??


Yup, mine had a straight 6 in it. Mine was silver also....well, except where I did body work on it and painted that black...oh, and the yellow fiberglass passenger side front fender too, and the rust that was ever appearing on it...lol.

When I drove it to the wrecking yard I had to hold the drivers side door closed all the way. It wouldn't latch, the hinge pins were shot, and the mechanism wouldn't work. I did put a 2 bbl carb on it soon after I bought it. At 90 mph (topped out down hill) the dash would shake a good 2 or 3 inches up and down. It caught fire one night going up the highway to Elliot Lake (middle of nowhere) from the leak coming in on the dimmer switch. I had flames from the carpet burning coming up my leg. Pouring freezing rain in the middle of the night and the headlights were only working intermittently from the switch catching fire. Another time I launched it by drop shifting from neutral and busted a shock mount. I launched it on a dip at a railway crossing so hard I caught air and busted the battery hold down. Topped out you could feel the valves starting to float. Still would not die though.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> From what I recall they had a damned good heater and would start in very cold weather.


and a big honking battery helped ..

never had the money 4 a new car 

so it was a 65 Impala and shoe horned in a big block that I rebuilt and added a 4 speed ( very fast in a straight line and comfortable when cruising ) .... left in bone stock body / tires as a sleeper.
passed anything but a gas station .

best handling a most fun 2 drive ... 1975 fuel injected Rabbit .

still drooling and looking for a 50's era Chev.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

cboutilier said:


> I nearly bought one of those, also in orange, in 2010. Still kicking my ass for it. It needed an engine,


I changed the engine on mine (twice).
One time I just bought a whole old 4 door chevelle with a 350 in it. I had a tripod with a chain fall hoist on it. I pushed the truck under and got the engine out, then pushed the truck back. Drove the Chevelle under, pulled that engine, then pushed the Chevelle back and then the truck under the suspended engine and dropped it in. Well, that's the short story. It took a few days and a lot of cussin and pushing vehicles getting things aligned. I bought the old Chevelle for $100 and when I was done sold parts off it and got $200 for that, then sold the rest to the wrecking yard for $100. Some solid flex muffler pipe and a pair of Hush Thrush mufflers on it all cobbled together for the exhaust. Exited right behind the cab and there was no sense having a radio in it. No hush about those mufflers.


----------



## cboutilier

Jim DaddyO said:


> I changed the engine on mine (twice).
> One time I just bought a whole old 4 door chevelle with a 350 in it. I had a tripod with a chain fall hoist on it. I pushed the truck under and got the engine out, then pushed the truck back. Drove the Chevelle under, pulled that engine, then pushed the Chevelle back and then the truck under the suspended engine and dropped it in. Well, that's the short story. It took a few days and a lot of cussin and pushing vehicles getting things aligned. I bought the old Chevelle for $100 and when I was done sold parts off it and got $200 for that, then sold the rest to the wrecking yard for $100. Some solid flex muffler pipe and a pair of Hush Thrush mufflers on it all cobbled together for the exhaust. Exited right behind the cab and there was no sense having a radio in it. No hush about those mufflers.


I had no issues with doing the engine swap, but only had about 30 hours to buy it, source an engine, swap it in, reassemble the interior, and drive it to work. I opted for a modded Civic that was immediately roadworthy.


----------



## b-nads

If I won the lottery tonight, these would be in my garage.

1969 Mustang 429 Boss 









!988 60's Series Toyota Land Cruiser Turbo Diesel


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Jeeps are only famous.
Land Rover is legendary.


----------



## cboutilier

Jim DaddyO said:


> Jeeps are only famous.
> Land Rover is legendary.


But the Samurai is king.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Land Rover is legendary.


the new Defender is out and on the roads


----------



## SWLABR

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yup, mine had a straight 6 in it. Mine was silver also....well, except where I did body work on it and painted that black...oh, and the yellow fiberglass passenger side front fender too, and the rust that was ever appearing on it...lol.
> 
> When I drove it to the wrecking yard I had to hold the drivers side door closed all the way. It wouldn't latch, the hinge pins were shot, and the mechanism wouldn't work. I did put a 2 bbl carb on it soon after I bought it. At 90 mph (topped out down hill) the dash would shake a good 2 or 3 inches up and down. It caught fire one night going up the highway to Elliot Lake (middle of nowhere) from the leak coming in on the dimmer switch. I had flames from the carpet burning coming up my leg. Pouring freezing rain in the middle of the night and the headlights were only working intermittently from the switch catching fire. Another time I launched it by drop shifting from neutral and busted a shock mount. I launched it on a dip at a railway crossing so hard I caught air and busted the battery hold down. Topped out you could feel the valves starting to float. Still would not die though.


My Nan bought one new in (I think) 78 or 79. It was a green 4 door. They should have known it was a dud when the rear windows dropped within a week of owning it! If you turned the roller arm even a fraction the whole window would drop down and disappear into the door panel! My grandfather had to take the inside of the door off. He wedged them closed. That thing got really hot inside in July!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> the new Defender is out and on the roads


I've never owned one. I think they're pretty cool. Particularly the old ones. I'm watching a couple of auzzies each restoring one on You Tube.

Had a friend who had one out in BC years ago. Went out in a snow storm to grab a pizza. On the way back he met a logging truck and swerved to miss it. The concrete barricade? Well, Land Rovers climb, and climb it did. Ended up on it's side ejecting him and the pizza, and the pizza from the box, which landed, splat, near his head. When help came they thought the pizza was his brains all over the ground.


----------



## sulphur

If you have the scratch, get ICON to build you something.


















ICON4x4 • HAND MADE IN LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA


ICON is bespoke utility at its best. Highest quality hand built utility vehicle. FJ40, FJ43, FJ45, and ICON are regd trademarks of the TLC Corp in the US.



www.icon4x4.com


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> and a big honking battery helped ..
> 
> never had the money 4 a new car
> 
> so it was a 65 Impala and shoe horned in a big block that I rebuilt and added a 4 speed ( very fast in a straight line and comfortable when cruising ) .... left in bone stock body / tires as a sleeper.
> passed anything but a gas station .
> 
> best handling a most fun 2 drive ... 1975 fuel injected Rabbit .
> 
> still drooling and looking for a 50's era Chev.


The '52 was 6 volt. The old man used to use the batteries they put in duece and a halfs.....just a tad bigger than regular car ones. Worked every time.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

sulphur said:


> ICON


Their FJ40 knock off is nice. But so is their Bronco and Chevy pick up. All timeless styling.

Speaking of styling, the Mercedes AMG GT has it in spades.


----------



## allthumbs56

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yup, mine had a straight 6 in it. Mine was silver also....well, except where I did body work on it and painted that black...oh, and the yellow fiberglass passenger side front fender too, and the rust that was ever appearing on it...lol.
> 
> When I drove it to the wrecking yard I had to hold the drivers side door closed all the way. It wouldn't latch, the hinge pins were shot, and the mechanism wouldn't work. I did put a 2 bbl carb on it soon after I bought it. At 90 mph (topped out down hill) the dash would shake a good 2 or 3 inches up and down. It caught fire one night going up the highway to Elliot Lake (middle of nowhere) from the leak coming in on the dimmer switch. I had flames from the carpet burning coming up my leg. Pouring freezing rain in the middle of the night and the headlights were only working intermittently from the switch catching fire. Another time I launched it by drop shifting from neutral and busted a shock mount. I launched it on a dip at a railway crossing so hard I caught air and busted the battery hold down. Topped out you could feel the valves starting to float. Still would not die though.


I had the newer version - the Concord. Mine was a wagon and had that upscale vinyl wood siding. To its credit it ran and ran and is the last car I got a speeding ticket in (54 kph in a 40). 🥴 .


----------



## cheezyridr

over the years, i've had alot of cars people would love to have today. when i owned them, they were $200 beaters that i drove till they died, and left them there. if i had them today, some of them would be worth something, but not all of them. 
i've had every galaxy and fairlane from 65 to 74. 70 & 72 lemans, 71, 72, & 73 charger, 66 coronet, 67 caddy hearse, 68 caddy ambulance, 78 xr7 cougar, lots of mustang 2's (ugh) and countless other cars i don't even remember right now. but 3 cars stand out for me aside from the ones i mentioned above:










'80 citation x11 - wasn't fast, but it handled good for a little shitbox with a worthless transmission. i had mine up on 2 wheels once, by accident. i caused alot of trouble with it. it was alot more fun than you'd ever guess it could be. 









'68 coupe - by the time i was finished with it, it was quick, and handled great, but only for a few minutes. the front end would not stay aligned. it was the car that made me hate wrenching on cars, and made me swear to never own another old ford. girls liked it, so that was a plus.

for some reason, i can't find any pics of my 87 gta. it was mildly worked and had custom paint. the thing about this car was, i was completely incapable of driving it like a sane human being. the hearse was way faster, and when the mustang was aligned, with good tires on it and a dry warm road, it handled better. (it should have, the suspension and steering had been heavily massaged) but something about this car, just... fit me...in a way that i cannot explain. no matter how hard i tried, i could not drive it camly. i'm not exaggerating when i tell you that the 25 mile commute to work, then home again was a weird, jeckle/hyde experience that happened 5 days a week you know, when artie's behavior really changed, after christine revealed herself to him? kinda like that. like being someone else. someone i didn't like. no kidding, i used to walk in my house feeling bad about myself after driving home from work every day. i parked the car because of this, and bought an 87 tercel. you'd be surprised at the perfomance i even could wring from that. to it's credit, it was the 24 valve 4 with a 5 speed. it was dangerous at 70 mph, but you could get there alot faster than you'd expect. anyhow, i stopped driving the gta and parked it for 3 years before selling it for very little. it was a hard car to let go of, but it was a bridge that needed burning, if you understand what i mean. even now, 25 years later, i drive an old elantra, and it's more car than i should have. i cant drive 55. i mean, i _really_ cant. the guy i am sitting in my living room or riding my bike, and the guy i am behind the wheel of a car are not the same person.


----------



## WCGill

My buddy's E63S station wagon,









Cruising the vineyards in the TT cab,


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Jeeps are only famous.
> Land Rover is legendary.


Nissan Patrols were tougher.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> over the years, i've had alot of cars people would love to have today. when i owned them, they were $200 beaters that i drove till they died, and left them there. if i had them today, some of them would be worth something, but not all of them.
> i've had every galaxy and fairlane from 65 to 74. 70 & 72 lemans, 71, 72, & 73 charger, 66 coronet, 67 caddy hearse, 68 caddy ambulance, 78 xr7 cougar, lots of mustang 2's (ugh) and countless other cars i don't even remember right now. but 3 cars stand out for me aside from the ones i mentioned above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '80 citation x11 - wasn't fast, but it handled good for a little shitbox with a worthless transmission. i had mine up on 2 wheels once, by accident. i caused alot of trouble with it. it was alot more fun than you'd ever guess it could be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '68 coupe - by the time i was finished with it, it was quick, and handled great, but only for a few minutes. the front end would not stay aligned. it was the car that made me hate wrenching on cars, and made me swear to never own another old ford. girls liked it, so that was a plus.
> 
> for some reason, i can't find any pics of my 87 gta. it was mildly worked and had custom paint. the thing about this car was, i was completely incapable of driving it like a sane human being. the hearse was way faster, and when the mustang was aligned, with good tires on it and a dry warm road, it handled better. (it should have, the suspension and steering had been heavily massaged) but something about this car, just... fit me...in a way that i cannot explain. no matter how hard i tried, i could not drive it camly. i'm not exaggerating when i tell you that the 25 mile commute to work, then home again was a weird, jeckle/hyde experience that happened 5 days a week you know, when artie's behavior really changed, after christine revealed herself to him? kinda like that. like being someone else. someone i didn't like. no kidding, i used to walk in my house feeling bad about myself after driving home from work every day. i parked the car because of this, and bought an 87 tercel. you'd be surprised at the perfomance i even could wring from that. to it's credit, it was the 24 valve 4 with a 5 speed. it was dangerous at 70 mph, but you could get there alot faster than you'd expect. anyhow, i stopped driving the gta and parked it for 3 years before selling it for very little. it was a hard car to let go of, but it was a bridge that needed burning, if you understand what i mean. even now, 25 years later, i drive an old elantra, and it's more car than i should have. i cant drive 55. i mean, i _really_ cant. the guy i am sitting in my living room or riding my bike, and the guy i am behind the wheel of a car are not the same person.


Was a time when you could get a big T-Bird for a couple of hundred dollars and you couldn't give away an Edsel. Those days are gone.


----------



## sulphur

And fifty years later...


----------



## jb welder

More than 6 pages in and still no K-car?  Still see them driving around in mint condition.


----------



## butterknucket

I'm surprised I'm the only person who posted a Corvette in this thread. 

I've always liked 60's Camaros as well.


----------



## laristotle

A hearse would be cool for hauling gear.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> More than 6 pages in and still no K-car?  Still see them driving around in mint condition.


did Jon Voight own this at some point?


----------



## sulphur

butterknucket said:


> I'm surprised I'm the only person who posted a Corvette in this thread.
> 
> I've always liked 60's Camaros as well.


I posted a C2 on page four, post #71. I like that generation of Camaro too.


----------



## butterknucket

sulphur said:


> I posted a C2 on page four, post #71. I like that generation of Camaro too.


I stand corrected! Yeah, late 60's Camaros had a cool look to them.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> A hearse would be cool for hauling gear.
> View attachment 351195


That's what Neil Young did in the 60's.


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> More than 6 pages in and still no K-car?  Still see them driving around in mint condition.


A nice Reliant automobile!


----------



## ZeroGravity

jb welder said:


> More than 6 pages in and still no K-car?  Still see them driving around in mint condition.


----------



## cheezyridr

jb welder said:


> More than 6 pages in and still no K-car?  Still see them driving around in mint condition.


they weren't mint even when they were new.



laristotle said:


> A hearse would be cool for hauling gear.
> View attachment 351195


i had one. it was fun, till you had to park it. when i owned mine, i moved around alot, between s. carolina, virginia, and delaware. no matter where i lived, i always encountered the exact same scenario. sooner or later i would be approached by some old person wo would say " son, i'm old and sick, and i feel like that car is waiting on me. would you mind parking it where i can't see it? it's impossible for me to say no to that. i parked in a different place almost every night that i owned it. when you're as high as i usually was back then, it caused problems


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> I've always liked 60's Camaros as well.


Yeah! That '69 would be one of my dream cars. That one may be a COPO. Dog dish hubcaps, plain Jane, brutal big block. I gotta go clean myself up now.


----------



## cboutilier

butterknucket said:


> I'm surprised I'm the only person who posted a Corvette in this thread.
> 
> I've always liked 60's Camaros as well.


I've been having weird cravings for a C4 Vette lately...



laristotle said:


> A hearse would be cool for hauling gear.
> View attachment 351195


One of the boys had one back in high school. The "Dead Girls Can't Say No" sticker on the back window drew a lot of complaints from the local parents and church communities.


----------



## vadsy

cboutilier said:


> The "Dead Girls Can't Say No" sticker on the back window drew a lot of complaints from the local parents and church communities.


who exactly was a fan of those?


----------



## cboutilier

vadsy said:


> who exactly was a fan of those?


Teenagers on drugs, drinking malt liquor.


----------



## vadsy

cboutilier said:


> Teenagers on drugs, drinking malt liquor.


I've been one of those but stillll ..,,., guess it was one of those things you needed to be there for


----------



## butterknucket

cboutilier said:


> I've been having weird cravings for a C4 Vette lately...


I still prefer the look of the C3's. That's what you would see the most of when I was a kid, so that's what has stuck with me.


----------



## cboutilier

butterknucket said:


> I still prefer the look of the C3's. That's what you would see the most of when I was a kid, so that's what has stuck with me.


I didn;t like C4s as a kid, but they're growing on me.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> A hearse would be cool for hauling gear.


Dude I was in HS with had a 64 Caddy Hearse. It had some kind of BBC in it with a 4 barrel - surprisingly quick for what it was. His GF put red curtains in the rear windows. He loaned it to me for awhile so I could go look for jobs - didn't get hired rollin in up in that thing.

Then he rented a basement apartment in Willowdale. The house was owned by an old Italian couple and they lived upstairs. They didn't know about the hearse until after he moved in and after that they kinda shit their pants everyday with the hearse parked on the street in front of their home.


----------



## SWLABR

jb welder said:


> More than 6 pages in and still no K-car?  Still see them driving around in mint condition.


Once they cancelled Night Heat, there was no one buying them!


----------



## butterknucket

My parents bought a new Dodge Aries wagon in 1984. Sometimes it would start when it was cold. Sometimes....


----------



## LanceT

I'll raise you a Chevette. 4 door no less.


----------



## Wardo

I had one like this when I was in high school.


----------



## sulphur

My BiL has a similar car to this one, '70 Mach I in Grabber Orange with a shaker scoop and a 351C.










It was an original Californian Palm Beach car and still has less than 50k miles. 
He put a pile of cash into it a few years after he bought it a couple of decades ago.


----------



## keithb7

There’s something about late 30’s Mopars I just love. The simplicity. The styling. The engineering.


----------



## spacebard

vadsy said:


>


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 351471


Pat Priest I believe and that just shows what can be done to a 289. If you have a souped up hearse then you have to have a souped up coffin.


----------



## Electraglide

Not too sure if there still are fake ones of these for sale but if you're going to get one then might as well get one for the whole family.


----------



## Electraglide

There's one of these just up the street from me that might or might not be for sale. The wife says sell and the guy is not sure. Still has what looks like the original radio with 8-track. Not in as good shape as this pic. but looks driveable.


----------



## oldjoat

68 skylark? had either the 340 or 430 ( never saw one with a 6 )


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure if there still are fake ones of these for sale but if you're going to get one then might as well get one for the whole family.
> View attachment 351625


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> 68 skylark? had either the 340 or 430 ( never saw one with a 6 )


As far as I know this one has a 350 in it tho they did come with an inline inline 6.....a 250. The other engines for the '68 to '72 line were a 400 and a 455. This one's a two speed tho it would be nice to have either the three on the tree or the handbanger. The 340 was earlier and the 430 wasn't part of the Skylark line. Wildcats and the like.


----------



## oldjoat

lotsa room to squeeze in any GM engine / tranny into those ... 

2 speeds were good for up to 400HP and the bands were quick / easy to adjust.
used in a lot of funny cars too.

gud ol' daze .


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> inline 6.....a 250


Our '68 Belair 4 dr had a 292.


----------



## allthumbs56

oldjoat said:


> lotsa room to squeeze in any GM engine / tranny into those ...
> 
> 2 speeds were good for up to 400HP and the bands were quick / easy to adjust.
> used in a lot of funny cars too.
> 
> gud ol' daze .


I had a 71' Impala with the 2-speed tranny. With that big bench seat It would cruise the 401 like a living room on wheels.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> lotsa room to squeeze in any GM engine / tranny into those ...
> 
> 2 speeds were good for up to 400HP and the bands were quick / easy to adjust.
> used in a lot of funny cars too.
> 
> gud ol' daze .


But the stock 350 with a three onna tree was fun, especially speed shifting. They were great at the drive-ins too.


----------



## allthumbs56

sulphur said:


> View attachment 351486


Always wondered how Fred steered that car.


----------



## laristotle

lean into the curve?


----------



## Diablo

butterknucket said:


> I still prefer the look of the C3's. That's what you would see the most of when I was a kid, so that's what has stuck with me.


I used to love the curves on the C3's. Actually used to own one.








Sold it a few years ago when the work to bring it up to what it should look like would have exceeded its value on the market and I wasnt enjoying it as much as I once did. It was a fun car to cruise the beach in, had a nice rumble and easy to work on (which you were constantly doing), but performed like a bag of shit...had a weird tendency to lift the nose under hard acceleration....something you DONT want a car to do. I sure wish more cars had T-roofs today though.

You can buy C4s for pocket change now. Pretty unloved generation for the most part. i think thats the problem with vettes after the C2...at some point, they hit a level where their value cant get them off of the concrete blocks theyre on, on some rural guys lawn, because a newer one comes out with better performance stats in a magazine, and thats all vette owners care about.


----------



## Diablo

Maybe I'll take you all through some of my car journey (the more interesting ones, anyway).

After the vette (more accurately, while it was mothballed), I got a brand spanking new fox body Mustang GT 5.0








It was a much more practical vehicle, in that it had 4 seats, and being new, was more reliable-ish. The motor was strong, lots of torque, often making acceleration hard to not break your tires loose and squeal...i got a couple "unneccesary noise tickets" when I wasnt even really nailing it that hard. only issue with the motor was the rear main seal which leaked several times, ruining a clutch each time. Brakes and handling were actually a step down from the much older vette that preceded it. The car had a terrible COG/balance problem...much too light at the back, too heavy at the front and felt "tippy" due to weight being a little too high up in the car. So, front tires would wear prematurely, and you could get stranded in 2-3" of snow due to not being able to get any traction. I literally had to park the car and take a cab home in the winter a few times.
I although I used the car extensively (as above, while windsurfing down south...it was also much better to lug guitars and amps in, then the vette) i never felt like I bonded with it as much as I did, with the vette. 
It ended in a fireball on the QEW one late night.
you can kind of see the damage after it got towed home while waiting for the insurance claim to be sorted out.









After that, I went in a different direction with the japanese made Dodge Stealth Twin Turbo.








I really enjoyed this car. Lots of power for its day, very smooth, very balanced, modern-ish interior (with 2 tiny seats in the back) that was much nicer than the 2 previous vehicles, perhaps a little less trunk space than the mustang. It gave me very little trouble during my ownership, and i racked lots of miles on it. The AWD was confidence inspiring and sorted out the power vs traction issue the mustang had. I would happily own this car again, even though it screams "'90s". Truly a pleasure to drive.
Once the engine was starting to go, I sold it to a guy in the east coast who had planned to mod it to a 1000hp monster...not sure whatever happened.

After that, came my A5 that i referred to earlier. 








It has a lot of similarities to the Stealth....2+2 interior, AWD, similar power (although normally aspirated), manual trans etc....but in a more refined package. German cars IMO are very logical...everything is where it should be and works the way it should. 
Its been a great car for me and although its nearing its end of life, I'd happily buy another one, although this time I might go with the Sportback model so I can better carry gear, hockey equipment etc. Cargo capacity in this car, IMO is quite poor, and additionally, hard to access in order to even be able to squeeze things in.


----------



## laristotle

This Canadian EV company could be huge — once it reveals a full-size car


The Maple Majestic is an electric vehicle meant to tackle our harsher climate




driving.ca


----------



## cboutilier

Diablo said:


> Maybe I'll take you all through some of my car journey (the more interesting ones, anyway).
> 
> After the vette (more accurately, while it was mothballed), I got a brand spanking new fox body Mustang GT 5.0
> View attachment 351989
> 
> It was a much more practical vehicle, in that it had 4 seats, and being new, was more reliable-ish. The motor was strong, lots of torque, often making acceleration hard to not break your tires loose and squeal...i got a couple "unneccesary noise tickets" when I wasnt even really nailing it that hard. only issue with the motor was the rear main seal which leaked several times, ruining a clutch each time. Brakes and handling were actually a step down from the much older vette that preceded it. The car had a terrible COG/balance problem...much too light at the back, too heavy at the front and felt "tippy" due to weight being a little too high up in the car. So, front tires would wear prematurely, and you could get stranded in 2-3" of snow due to not being able to get any traction. I literally had to park the car and take a cab home in the winter a few times.
> I although I used the car extensively (as above, while windsurfing down south...it was also much better to lug guitars and amps in, then the vette) i never felt like I bonded with it as much as I did, with the vette.
> It ended in a fireball on the QEW one late night.
> you can kind of see the damage after it got towed home while waiting for the insurance claim to be sorted out.
> View attachment 351990
> 
> 
> After that, I went in a different direction with the japanese made Dodge Stealth Twin Turbo.
> View attachment 351991
> 
> I really enjoyed this car. Lots of power for its day, very smooth, very balanced, modern-ish interior (with 2 tiny seats in the back) that was much nicer than the 2 previous vehicles, perhaps a little less trunk space than the mustang. It gave me very little trouble during my ownership, and i racked lots of miles on it. The AWD was confidence inspiring and sorted out the power vs traction issue the mustang had. I would happily own this car again, even though it screams "'90s". Truly a pleasure to drive.
> Once the engine was starting to go, I sold it to a guy in the east coast who had planned to mod it to a 1000hp monster...not sure whatever happened.
> 
> After that, came my A5 that i referred to earlier.
> View attachment 351994
> 
> It has a lot of similarities to the Stealth....2+2 interior, AWD, similar power (although normally aspirated), manual trans etc....but in a more refined package. German cars IMO are very logical...everything is where it should be and works the way it should.
> Its been a great car for me and although its nearing its end of life, I'd happily buy another one, although this time I might go with the Sportback model so I can better carry gear, hockey equipment etc. Cargo capacity in this car, IMO is quite poor, and additionally, hard to access in order to even be able to squeeze things in.


Those Stealths were a rocketship awaiting blast off. One of the coolest cars in that entire decade.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> lean into the curve?
> View attachment 351978


Hang over the edge to keep the wheel down.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## DrumBob

I love early 50's American cars. Always have.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> This Canadian EV company could be huge — once it reveals a full-size car
> 
> 
> The Maple Majestic is an electric vehicle meant to tackle our harsher climate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driving.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352050


it feels like we're heading towards an explosion of EV manufacturers. kind of like what happened to the cannabis industry. although in both industries, we may find that there are too many.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Always12AM said:


> My family arrived in Canada via Detroit. Really it was a round about tour.. Acadia > Louisiana > Michigan > Ontario.
> 
> My love of Detroit steel is something I can’t shake.
> 
> The Grand National is the baddest motherfucker that I have ever seen being born in the late 80’s.
> 
> Also, Monte Carlo, Cutlass Supreme any supercharged G body etc..
> 
> Aside from late 40’s Buick’s and pretty much any Chevy built in the 50’s, I looove this era.
> 
> View attachment 350881


Yup, love all the muscle car era from the 50's, 60's & 70's. During the 70's owned a 1970 Monte Carlo SS 454, 1972 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme and 1971 Dodge Challenger R/T with 426 Hemi,... and of course like an ass I sold them all in the early 80's. However, to satisfy my mid-life crisis I bought one of the new Dodge Challenger R/T's with the 5.7 Hemi engines and with a few bolt on mods and dyno tune it pumps out 425 HP. I'm on my third set of tires.

Heres a link to a video on the backroad: 2009 Dodge Challenger R/T Video


----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


> View attachment 351471


Ha-ha, I saw this at Steve Plunkett's annual 'Country Cruize-In' at the 2016 show in London.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Diablo said:


> I used to love the curves on the C3's. Actually used to own one.
> View attachment 351980
> 
> Sold it a few years ago when the work to bring it up to what it should look like would have exceeded its value on the market and I wasnt enjoying it as much as I once did. It was a fun car to cruise the beach in, had a nice rumble and easy to work on (which you were constantly doing), but performed like a bag of shit...had a weird tendency to lift the nose under hard acceleration....something you DONT want a car to do. I sure wish more cars had T-roofs today though.
> 
> You can buy C4s for pocket change now. Pretty unloved generation for the most part. i think thats the problem with vettes after the C2...at some point, they hit a level where their value cant get them off of the concrete blocks theyre on, on some rural guys lawn, because a newer one comes out with better performance stats in a magazine, and thats all vette owners care about.


Here's one for ya,... and the damn thing actually runs too! Saw at Steve Plunkett's '2016 Country Cruize-In' car show in London.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Diablo said:


> we're heading towards an explosion of EV manufacturers.



This Canadian EV company could be huge — once it reveals a full-size car











It has some style. Even if it's only a model.


----------



## Diablo

Midnight Rider said:


> Here's for ya,... and the damn thing actually runs too! Saw at Steve Plunkett's '2016 Country Cruize-In' car show in London.
> View attachment 352117
> View attachment 352118
> View attachment 352119


lol....runs, but im guessing isnt driveable.
Candy apple red C3's though. Esp with Hooker sidepipes (I worked a whole summer to be able to afford chrome sidepipes-in my younger, foolish days).










Jim DaddyO said:


> This Canadian EV company could be huge — once it reveals a full-size car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has some style. Even if it's only a model.


the front reminds me of a miata...and theres something Audi TTish about it.


----------



## allthumbs56

Midnight Rider said:


> Ha-ha, I saw this at Steve Plunkett's annual 'Country Cruize-In' at the 2016 show in London.
> View attachment 352113
> View attachment 352114
> View attachment 352115
> View attachment 352116


How's that getting fuel/air?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Diablo said:


> front reminds me of a miata...and theres something Audi TTish about it.


Is that a bad thing? I thought the front end had shades of Aston/Jag in the shape of the grille myself.


----------



## allthumbs56

Jim DaddyO said:


> This Canadian EV company could be huge — once it reveals a full-size car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has some style. Even if it's only a model.


Can't see where the key goes in the roof


----------



## Diablo

Jim DaddyO said:


> Is that a bad thing? I thought the front end had shades of Aston/Jag in the shape of the grille myself.


I never said it was.
Although with EV's i kind of expect something a little fresher.


----------



## allthumbs56

Jim DaddyO said:


> Is that a bad thing? I thought the front end had shades of Aston/Jag in the shape of the grille myself.


No grille - just an indent where one would normally go. Just like the Tesla - and looks just as incomplete to me.






"Maple" I like. "Majestic" has to go.


----------



## Wardo

I had one of these in art college except mine was an Impala Custom with a vinyl roof; those kinda roofs were big back then.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Hang over the edge to keep the wheel down.


a sport that requires xxl testicles for sure. ALOT of fun to watch.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Wardo said:


> those kinda roofs were big back then.


Big as in "large" and big as in "popular" also. Double point score for you!


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> a sport that requires xxl testicles for sure. ALOT of fun to watch.


You just have to be careful what drags on the ground. If you're not in the right spot things can go ass over teakettle very, very fast.


----------



## allthumbs56

Wardo said:


> I had one of these in art college except mine was an Impala Custom with a vinyl roof; those kinda roofs were big back then.
> 
> View attachment 352179


Pretty much the one I owned - same colour even. 350 2bbl, 2 speed auto, 2 door. 120 feet long. I paid $200 for mine, drove it for a year and sold it for $300. Win!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950

Gets you between A and B and back in most all weather and is as reliable a hell.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 352330


I'm sure the Carbon Monoxide helps to make him sleepy too 😊 

I actually remember sleeping on the back shelf of my parents car on a trip out east when I was just a toddler. Lotsa times stretched out in the back of a station wagon too. Ha - I also just remembered how we fought to get to sit on the arm rest of the front bench seat between mom and dad.

Just a little potential projectile, was I


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> View attachment 352330


VW Beetle had the same deal. I spent a lot of time back there.


----------



## butterknucket

My parents had a Beetle when I was very young but I have no recollection of it.


----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


> View attachment 352330


Ah yes,... the good ol' days. I have fond memories of family road trips to Florida during March break. Pops had his 1968 Dodge Monaco 500 two door hardtop in light turquoise with a 440 cubic-inch (350HP) Magnum V8 speeding down Hwy I-75 South at 90 mph 🏎, with 3 kids. I would lay up on the back dash with a pair of binoculars scouting for State Troopers as per my fathers instructions. I remember the posted speed limits back then were 85mph for cars and 75mph for trucks. Amazingly during the 3 trips down to Florida Pops was only served with one speeding ticket by a State Trooper in Georgia, 🚔


----------



## Midnight Rider

Robert1950 said:


> Gets you between A and B and back in most all weather and is as reliable a hell.
> View attachment 352335


Love the colour,... an all or four wheel drive?


----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


> View attachment 351488


WHOA!,... Wilma didn't look anything like this when I watched the Flintstones cartoon in the 60's, lol.
I heard Betty is a real badass now too.


----------



## laristotle

Midnight Rider said:


> I heard Betty is a real badass now too.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## VHTO

Midnight Rider said:


> Ah yes,... the good ol' days. I have fond memories of family road trips to Florida during March break. Pops had his 1968 Dodge Monaco 500 two door hardtop in light turquoise with a 440 cubic-inch (350HP) Magnum V8 speeding down Hwy I-75 South at 90 mph 🏎, with 3 kids. I would lay up on the back dash with a pair of binoculars scouting for State Troopers as per my fathers instructions. I remember the posted speed limits back then were 85mph for cars and 75mph for trucks. Amazingly during the 3 trips down to Florida Pops was only served with one speeding ticket by a State Trooper in Georgia, 🚔
> 
> View attachment 352368
> 
> View attachment 352367


Q5 Seafoam Turquoise. One of my favourite Mopar colours!


----------



## VHTO

‘71


----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


> View attachment 352507


Wonder if Barney is still in the picture, lol.


----------



## jb welder

Either one, I'm not picky.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I always liked Chevelles, but at the same time I always thought the Beaumont was a notch nicer. Because it was. Basically a Chevelle with a redesigned nose and a LeMans interior and only in Canada.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle

I built a few George Barris model kits as a kid.


----------



## Paul Running

I remember those Monogram kits...The Boothill Express.


----------



## cheezyridr

if you guys (like i did) enjoyed building some cool car models back in the day, you might enjoy looking through this gallery:





__





Show Rod Rally Guest Gallery






www.showrods.com


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> if you guys (like i did) enjoyed building some cool car models back in the day, you might enjoy looking through this gallery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show Rod Rally Guest Gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.showrods.com


It'll take a while to browse through them all.
I did click on the T'rantula because I remember building that with a drag strip diorama to enter into the Woolworths model contest.
I lost marks for not painting it. I liked the lime green.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> if you guys (like i did) enjoyed building some cool car models back in the day, you might enjoy looking through this gallery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show Rod Rally Guest Gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.showrods.com


Models were OK but the glue was better. I do remember building one of these 'cause there was one sitting in the yard when I was a kid.


----------



## LanceT

Sierra Cosworth. I’ve had a thing for the European Fords since my ‘78 Capri which was the last year for the Euro Capri before they became a rebadged Mustang In NA.


----------



## keto

LanceT said:


> Sierra Cosworth. I’ve had a thing for the European Fords since my ‘78 Capri which was the last year for the Euro Capri before they became a rebadged Mustang In NA.
> 
> View attachment 352848



Looks like the 80's XR4Ti, we sold a few. They went like snot out of a rocket launcher.


----------



## LanceT

keto said:


> Looks like the 80's XR4Ti, we sold a few. They went like snot out of a rocket launcher.


That was the Merkur and no one knew how to pronounce it. It ended up being orphaned here with no follow up or support so it just died. Didn’t have the cool 2 piece spoiler either.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## VHTO

LanceT said:


> That was the Merkur and no one knew how to pronounce it. It ended up being orphaned here with no follow up or support so it just died. Didn’t have the cool 2 piece spoiler either.


IIRC the ones we had into the detailing shop had the bi-level rear spoiler, just not as big as on the one pictured 

The Merkur Scorpio sedan was also quite nice. The late country singer/guitarist Michael Dee had one


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 354525


That works!


----------



## butterknucket

My parents had one of these for about a year. We don't have fond memories of it.


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


>


My Ex's dad drove countless incarnations of this. He must have had 4 of them over all the years from when I first met her till the day I said "_Say-o-fuckin-nara"_ to that bunch of lunatics!


----------



## butterknucket

SWLABR said:


> My Ex's dad drove countless incarnations of this. He must have had 4 of them over all the years from when I first met her till the day I said "_Say-o-fuckin-nara"_ to that bunch of lunatics!


That's what you drove if you had a family, and then mini vans showed up.


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


> That's what you drove if you had a family, and then mini vans showed up.


Minivans arrived in 1985, he was driving those things into the early 2000's. I honestly don't know where he kept finding them after they had clearly stopped being made by Ford. I think one may have came up from Florida. 

It's a couple decades I try hard to forget. Did I mention they are all lunatics?? All. Not like or or two... ALL!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> My parents had one of these for about a year. We don't have fond memories of it.





SWLABR said:


> My Ex's dad drove countless incarnations of this. He must have had 4 of them over all the years from when I first met her till the day I said "_Say-o-fuckin-nara"_ to that bunch of lunatics!





butterknucket said:


> That's what you drove if you had a family, and then mini vans showed up.


----------



## keto

I took my driver's licence road test in my stepfather's 1976 Monaco wagon. I failed parallel parking the first time, go figure.

Used to be 10 of us in that car for the drive to the cottage. 2 families combined into 1.


----------



## SWLABR

keto said:


> I took my driver's licence road test in my stepfather's 1976 Monaco wagon. I failed parallel parking the first time, go figure.
> 
> Used to be 10 of us in that car for the drive to the cottage. 2 families combined into 1.


We had a Ford Fairlane. It was our first car when we came to Canada in 77. Even my dad can't remember the year. We think it was a 72 or 73. Either way, it would not make the 4hr trip from Niagara-on-the-Lake to Windsor (no 401 yet, all hwy 3) so we rented a Station Wagon. My dad was driving. My Nan & Grandad on the front bench, my Mum, Aunt, and baby cousin in the back seat, my sister and I laying on top of all the luggage and gear in the "cargo" area covered in sleeping bags. It was everyone's job to keep an eye out for the cops. Someone would yell "duck" and my sister & I would bury ourselves to be out of site. God I miss the 70's!


----------



## butterknucket

I have a lot of cousins, so I grew up with my parents/aunts and uncles piling way too many kids into cars. I remember 9 people in my mom's 1986 Sunbird. Six in the back, two people in the front passenger seat, and my mom driving. I ended up getting a broken hand doing that when my cousin closed the door and didn't see my hand still holding on to the frame to get in.

It was nothing for my aunt to put 15 of us in the back of her pickup and drive the backroads like that. There were no cops out there and no one cared anyway.


----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


> I have a lot of cousins, so I grew up with my parents/aunts and uncles piling way too many kids into cars. I remember 9 people in my mom's 1986 Sunbird. Six in the back, two people in the front passenger seat, and my mom driving. I ended up getting a broken hand doing that when my cousin closed the door and didn't see my hand still holding on to the frame to get in.
> 
> It was nothing for my aunt to put 15 of us in the back of her pickup and drive the backroads like that. There were no cops out there and no one cared anyway.


6 of us, my brothers and our cousins and grandma driving, on mountain roads in a Pinto. I'm sure more people could get in there, breathing might be questionable.


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> 6 of us, my brothers and our cousins and grandma driving, on mountain roads in a Pinto. I'm sure more people could get in there, breathing might be questionable.


My grandparents had 11 kids. That meant 13 people crammed into my grandparent's 1963 Pontiac Parisienne.


----------



## oldjoat

room for 10 kids in that trunk alone....


----------



## vadsy

oldjoat said:


> room for 10 kids in that trunk alone....


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


>


He’s not wrong. My first ‘cool’ car was a ‘64 Pontiac Custom Sport convertible, that I bought offmy bosses husband in Winnipeg in the winter 1984. The first day I owned it, I put it backwards into a snow bank at nice normal suburban speed. I wasn’t very sophisticated about tires back then, it had old pretty bald ones.

Still, that car would float down the highway at 75mph, 1 finger on the wheel, forever. It was a true land yacht, long wide and heavy. And, yes, a big trunk lol. I got transferred to Saskatoon effective Jan 1 1985, and put plenty of trips in going back to see by now bride of 36 years. Had the old widow maker jack, got me across the jawbone one day in the parking lot of my apartment. I woke up and jacked it back up, that tire had to be changed lol.

I still get a shiver. My brother was in the back seat one day cruising, and did the stand up and wave thing. I figured out some time later that the floor pan was so rusted out, he coulda gone down through and under. I knew the seatbelts had come off in my hands rusted out, but never thought the floor.

Still, that old 283/2 speed slushbox (75 in 1st) never let me down. Was a fun car to own, lots of looks etc, but expensive to own, put tires and a roof on it, stereo of course, after overpaying in the first place. Then the the roof got slashed and stereo taken, couldn‘t afford to replace. Moved it fast when I realized just how bad the rust was, scared the shit out of me.


----------



## laristotle

keto said:


> ‘64 Pontiac Custom Sport convertible


My uncle had the hardtop. He worked at GM Oshawa as the parts warehouse manager and walked down the line watching it being built.
He bought a new car in '75 and I asked him if I could have the '64 when I get my license (two months shy of turning 16 at the time), but he sold it to a mechanic buddy of his for $70. It was still in pristine condition.
Said it was too powerful for me. 421SD.


----------



## SWLABR

Did a bit of digging. We had a white 1970 Ford Fairlaine 500 4-door. As I said, we came to Canada in 77. My dad bought this from his cousin. It was such a hunk of crap. Dad and I are stunned it was only 7 years old when we got it. He redid the Bondo on that every spring. In the end, it had to have been 60% fibreglass.
This is not a snap of ours, but it sure could have been. Minus the Bondo.


----------



## Milkman

Wow, only three more weeks and I'll be starting to get my Little Red Rocket out for the season.

Oh man that's going to feel good.


----------



## aC2rs

Love these. 
1960 DeSoto Adventurer


----------



## Milkman

aC2rs said:


> Love these.
> 1960 DeSoto Adventurer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354629


Somehow that reminds me a bit of some Studebakers I've seen. Very nice.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I grew up in one of these babies. I remember Dad not wanting to drive it to Guelph for a Corvairs game because there were big holes in floor of the back seat. My younger 9 y.o brother went out and fashioned boards to fit over the gaping holes. That car could have killed us many times over.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running

Or this one for heavy duty front wheel drives...a fine piece of American steel.










and stretcheeddd:


----------



## sulphur

Paul Running said:


> Or this one for heavy duty front wheel drives...a fine piece of American steel.
> 
> View attachment 354654


A guy I knew, his father had a Toronado and it was a pretty cool car.
Other than it's fine appointments, what impressed me a lot was the lack of a hump on the floor.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

In the very small area I grew up we had a Dodge Daytona, a Challenger RT, and a Buick GS on the street. The Daytona wasn't around long as it got traded for a big block Corvette with a custom paint job that looked almost like a perfect Tequila sunrise drink. Not bad for a little community of about 70 or 80 houses.


----------



## laristotle

'65 Riv


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 352550


Those Dean Jeffries designs were far-out.


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


>


'65 Chrysler Imperial Custom Sedan. The Black Beauty.


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> Those Dean Jeffries designs were far-out.


Never knew that there was a trailer too.


----------



## Lincoln

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 354663


I had the "Corgi" toy of that car when I was a kid. How's that for cool? 😎


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> My uncle had the hardtop. He worked at GM Oshawa as the parts warehouse manager and walked down the line watching it being built.
> He bought a new car in '75 and I asked him if I could have the '64 when I get my license (two months shy of turning 16 at the time), but he sold it to a mechanic buddy of his for $70. It was still in pristine condition.
> Said it was too powerful for me. 421SD.
> 
> View attachment 354625


My uncle probably knew your uncle.


----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


> Said it was too powerful for me. 421SD.


he was probably the reason you are still here ....


----------



## SWLABR

Lincoln said:


> I had the "Corgi" toy of that car when I was a kid. How's that for cool? 😎


Corgi and Matchbox were the best! My British family would send birthday & Christmas gifts. It was usually one of these two. They were cooler than Hot Wheels, and more realistic, but didn't always fit on the Hot Wheel tracks! That was a bummer! 
I did have a Lamborghini Contach that fit. It was at least 50% heavier than the average Hot Wheel. It destroyed all comers! I still have it somewhere.


----------



## laristotle

oldjoat said:


> he was probably the reason you are still here ....


Won't disagree with that.


----------



## oldjoat

my right foot was always heavier than my left .


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Paul Running

The Beast with it's 27 L (1648 CID), Merlin power plant:


----------



## Paul Running

We used to call these Bubble Gum cars:


----------



## SWLABR

When the Fairlaine died, we got this: I always thought it was a 1977, but looking through some pics, it was definitely a 76. (again, not my pics, but could have been). According to dad, "it could pass anything on the street, except a gas station"


----------



## Paul Running

SWLABR said:


> When the Fairlaine died, we got this: I always thought it was a 1977, but looking through some pics, it was definitely a 76. (again, not my pics, but could have been). According to dad, "it could pass anything on the street, except a gas station"
> 
> View attachment 354857
> View attachment 354858


They are a very comfortable ride...I used to car pool with a lad who had a 74 Montego, the Mercury version. It was a lot more comfortable than my 510 Datsun.


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> They are a very comfortable ride...I used to car pool with a lad who had a 74 Montego, the Mercury version. It was a lot more comfortable than my 510 Datsun.


Ours was a Mercury. The Cougar XR7


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> Fairlaine


My other uncle had a '66 sedan. I always liked the looks of them.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> My other uncle had a '66 sedan. I always liked the looks of them.
> View attachment 354868


Ya, the good looking Fairlaines. Ours was a 1970. Not cool.


----------



## Electraglide

Has a nice sound.




sort of like this




I half expect to see a couple of machine guns under the head lights.


----------



## Electraglide

SWLABR said:


> Minivans arrived in 1985, he was driving those things into the early 2000's. I honestly don't know where he kept finding them after they had clearly stopped being made by Ford. I think one may have came up from Florida.
> 
> It's a couple decades I try hard to forget. Did I mention they are all lunatics?? All. Not like or or two... ALL!!


We had a late 50's Merc station wagon aside from the Buick Special and the trucks and then Dad bought a Thames van to go camping in. That would have been about 1961 or so. It went well with the Austins and Morris's and Model A's and T's.


----------



## Electraglide

SWLABR said:


> We had a Ford Fairlane. It was our first car when we came to Canada in 77. Even my dad can't remember the year. We think it was a 72 or 73. Either way, it would not make the 4hr trip from Niagara-on-the-Lake to Windsor (no 401 yet, all hwy 3) so we rented a Station Wagon. My dad was driving. My Nan & Grandad on the front bench, my Mum, Aunt, and baby cousin in the back seat, my sister and I laying on top of all the luggage and gear in the "cargo" area covered in sleeping bags. It was everyone's job to keep an eye out for the cops. Someone would yell "duck" and my sister & I would bury ourselves to be out of site. God I miss the 70's!


If there was a canvas waterbag hanging from the front that was the 50's. Didn't have to worry about the cops tho.


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> My other uncle had a '66 sedan. I always liked the looks of them.
> View attachment 354868



Had a buddy with that car, with a hopped up 302. Taught me what bunny hops were in that car. Not sure the front wheels lifted, but the nose sure came up.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


my dad had a 69 country squire, it was the only new car he ever owned. he took religiously good care of it till the day he died.


Paul Running said:


> View attachment 354652


i had a 76, it was powder blue.



SWLABR said:


> When the Fairlaine died, we got this: I always thought it was a 1977, but looking through some pics, it was definitely a 76. (again, not my pics, but could have been). According to dad, "it could pass anything on the street, except a gas station"
> 
> View attachment 354857
> View attachment 354858


i had a 78 xr 7. it was that ugly creme color with the matching landau top. the hood was 14 miles long. my friends used to call it "sailing the seas of cheez". that car had alot of weird problems. the tilt column went bad. you couldnt replace the bushings, you had to replace the entire column. you'd be driving down the road and hit a bump - the car would shut off. no power steering, no power brakes. i got good and fast at putting the car in neutral, shoving the column forward, and re starting the car on the fly. the headlight dimmer switch went bad, and that would cause the headlights to randomly go out and come back on.


----------



## sulphur

Paul Running said:


> They are a very comfortable ride...I used to car pool with a lad who had a 74 Montego, the Mercury version. It was a lot more comfortable than my 510 Datsun.


My first car was a used '73 Montego that was around 12 years old when I bought it for $200.
It was a Manitoba car that wasn't rotted out, like it would've been out east.


----------



## keto

I bought a 74 Montego just before the convertible. Parked on a side street, across was the parking lot of a drug store. Someone's truck """somehow""" slipped into gear, down the small hill over the curb across the road and....boom, written off Montego. I came out from work to a crunched car, I was WWWWTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFF?????!!!!!???!!!


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I've always had a thing for 70's tricked out vans as well. My aunt dated a guy who had one when I was very young. Nice guy from what I can remember. Liked kids and not in a creepy way. The van he had though is what I remember most.


----------



## MetalTele79

I don't have a favorite car but the Alpha Ace Performance Edition (my brother just showed me these) looks like a very cool electric vehicle.


----------



## Paul Running

keto said:


> I bought a 74 Montego just before the convertible. Parked on a side street, across was the parking lot of a drug store. Someone's truck """somehow""" slipped into gear, down the small hill over the curb across the road and....boom, written off Montego. I came out from work to a crunched car, I was WWWWTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFF?????!!!!!???!!!


Must of been going a good clip to write off a Montego, I agree with WWWWTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFF?????!!!!!???!!!


----------



## vadsy

MetalTele79 said:


> I don't have a favorite car but the Alpha Ace Performance Edition (my brother just showed me these) looks like a very cool electric vehicle.


 very cool


----------



## laristotle

Lithium Prices Soar As Tesla, Apple And Google Fight For Supply


The electric vehicle (EV) revolution is gaining serious momentum. According to experts’ projections, demand for electric vehicles should rise at a 21.1% Compound Annual Growth Rate (CAGR) until 2026. The extraordinary demand that is forecast ...



www.baystreet.ca




_Lithium prices declined from 2018 through the end of 2020, but since December 1, 2020 the price of lithium has soared 71.24% -- and could be poised to climb even higher. _


----------



## Lincoln

MetalTele79 said:


> I don't have a favorite car but the Alpha Ace Performance Edition (my brother just showed me these) looks like a very cool electric vehicle.


Probably all wheel drive and does zero to 100 kms/hr in 2 seconds. 😎


----------



## allthumbs56

Lincoln said:


> Probably all wheel drive and does zero to 100 kms/hr in 2 seconds. 😎


And if they follow fine Alpha tradition the floor will rust out and you'll find the battery pack lying in the driveway 😊


----------



## MetalTele79

Lincoln said:


> Probably all wheel drive and does zero to 100 kms/hr in 2 seconds. 😎


RANGE - 220+ miles | DRIVE - Dual Motor 4WD | ACCELERATION - 4.6s 0-60mph | WEIGHT - 3800lbs | Rapid Charger | Battery Cooler and Heater

Price for the non performance edition is 39k usd


Looks like they also plan to make a CUV and Truck


----------



## bolero

this is good:


----------

